
How to Test Whether or not to Take on a Partner - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/2/how-to-test-whether-or-not-to-take-on-a-partner/10144/view.aspx
======
willarson
I think the articles real focus is avoidance of bad partners, not that
partners are bad. Somewhat ironically, the people I want to partner with have
very similar skills to my own (programming, design, etc), rather than trying
to find complimentary skills. Other than another programmer, who would a tech
entrepreneur want to partner with?

~~~
startupper
A good sales person.

